# Suocere/i  oppure ex suocere/i che rapporto avete/avete avuto



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io mi ritengo “soddisfatta” di quelli avuti fino adesso, ex marito e attuale marito, ovviamente costruito piano piano il rapporto nel tempo e schivando magari domande, alle quali non dovevo necessariamente sentivo di dare delle risposte troppo esaustive, perché di fatto non mi piace tanto sbandierare troppo quello che si decide in casa ns in tutte le situazioni.

Ma in generale non ho mai avuto scontri o battibecchi, considerando sempre gli anni che passano (per loro e per noi), per cui a volte ho dribblato domande magari sul nipote (ns figlio) per orari di rientro la sera, voti micidiali quando andava a scuola, compagnie, birrette, fumo e cose del genere, per non innescare mai il discorso educazione del loro nipote. Anche perché altrimenti dovremmo discutere pure sull’educazione da loro impartita ai propri.

Voi?


----------



## Vera (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ho avuto sempre un rapporto bellissimo con la mia ex suocera. Ho sofferto più per il distacco che sapevo ci sarebbe stato con lei, che per altro.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho avuto sempre un rapporto bellissimo con la mia ex suocera. Ho sofferto più per il distacco che sapevo ci sarebbe stato con lei, che per altro.


è capitato anche a me con la precedente, ho sentito molto il distacco con lei e  la mia ex cognata , ma è stato inevitabile.


----------



## patroclo (13 Gennaio 2022)

Mi sorridono, li vedo spesso e non mi hanno mai menato ... credo che abbiano capito più della mia ex moglie


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Credo che si sia suoceri come si sia genitori e pure si sia nonni come si è stati genitori.
Se ci piace la persona con cui stiamo, dovremmo riconoscere che il suo modo di essere dipende dai genitori, geneticamente e per educazione.
Ma anche noi siamo il prodotto dei nostri genitori e, di conseguenza, abbiamo sensibilità e idiosincrasie che derivano dal rapporto con loro.
Dovremmo, anche se mi rendo conto che sia molto difficile, non irritarci per sciocchezze che ci richiamano altre situazioni.


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Io mi ritengo “soddisfatta” di quelli avuti fino adesso, ex marito e attuale marito, ovviamente costruito piano piano il rapporto nel tempo e schivando magari domande, alle quali non dovevo necessariamente sentivo di dare delle risposte troppo esaustive, perché di fatto non mi piace tanto sbandierare troppo quello che si decide in casa ns in tutte le situazioni.
> Ma in generale non ho mai avuto scontri o battibecchi, considerando sempre gli anni che passano (per loro e per noi), per cui a volte ho dribblato domande magari sul nipote (ns figlio) per orari di rientro la sera, voti micidiali quando andava a scuola, compagnie, birrette, fumo e cose del genere, per non innescare mai il discorso educazione del loro nipote. Anche perché altrimenti dovremmo discutere pure sull’educazione da loro impartita ai propri.
> Voi?


Mia suocera mi ama come fossi un figlio.
Me lo ha pure detto e me lo dimostra.
Mai avuto uno scontro. 
E’ moooolto anziana…..


----------



## Lostris (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io comunque son stata fortunata, ed entrambi abbiamo gestito bene i rapporti con i nostri genitori rispetto alla (ormai ex) coppia. 

I suoceri sempre stati nel loro. 
Nessuna ingerenza, mai.
Peró c’è molta distanza, forse generazionale. 
Non do del tu.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Gennaio 2022)

I miei suoceri mi adorano. Anche troppo. Nel senso che poi quando hanno bisogno esisto solo  io 
Sempre dato del lei
Io molto legata alla mia famiglia di origine, lui meno. Forse sono più legata io


----------



## omicron (13 Gennaio 2022)

Coi miei suoceri ho un buon rapporto
Mia suocera è una seconda mamma
Mio suocero sta un po’ più sulle sue 
Ma alla fine sono molto presenti
Coniuge e cognata lavorano con loro
Tutti insieme appassionatamente 
Praticamente i figli per loro sono sempre piccoli 
Coniuge coi miei ha un rapporto diverso 
Ma perché è lui che è cagacazzo e permaloso


----------



## Ulisse (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Mia suocera mi ama come fossi un figlio.
> Me lo ha pure detto e me lo dimostra.
> Mai avuto uno scontro.
> E’ moooolto anziana…..


confesso
ho aperto il tread pensando di trovare un tuo commento tipo:
" me la sono scopata nel lontano...19xy...ci siamo divertiti ma poi ognuno per la sua strada perchè mia moglie, pur se consapevole della relazione, faceva confusione non decidendo se definirmi marito o papà"


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2022)

Suocere.
Ne ho avute tre.
Mi hanno odiato perché ho osato far evolvere le figlie fuori dal loro seminato.
Suoceri.
Ne ho avuti due, uno era morto prima.
Uno mi ha adottato quando ho iniziato a lavorare, spiegato come si sta al mondo e fatto da padre più di mio padre. Nessuno prenderà mai il suo posto.
L'altro mi rispetta perche siamo identici caratterialmente, e mi insulta quotidianamente perché metto in crisi la sua leadership. Ma tanto lo sa che alla fine muore prima lui, ed è troppo sveglio per farmi la guerra


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> confesso
> ho aperto il tread pensando di trovare un tuo commento tipo:
> " me la sono scopata nel lontano...19xy...ci siamo divertiti ma poi ognuno per la sua strada perchè mia moglie, pur se consapevole della relazione, faceva confusione non decidendo se definirmi marito o papà"


6 minuti di applausi a scena aperta


----------



## Pincopallino (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> confesso
> ho aperto il tread pensando di trovare un tuo commento tipo:
> " me la sono scopata nel lontano...19xy...ci siamo divertiti ma poi ognuno per la sua strada perchè mia moglie, pur se consapevole della relazione, faceva confusione non decidendo se definirmi marito o papà"


Un pensierino ce l’ho fatto, ma non con questa suocera. 
Anche perché ha esattamente 50 anni più di me.


----------



## ologramma (13 Gennaio 2022)

sia io che mia moglie abbiamo rispettato sempre i nostri genitori e quindi di rimando in nostri suoceri  , li abbaiamo curati fino alla fine  , siamo mandati rispettivamente sempre d'accordo  e io come mia moglie li chiamavamo rispettivamente papà e mamma , siamo di un altra generazione , oggi  le nuore mi chiamano signor.....  e cosi anche mia moglie , era meglio prima  mio suocero ci teneva molto  invece mia cognata mai lo ha chiamato così , gli rodeva  , ma non  lo dava a vedere


----------



## Gattara28 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Mia suocera è pazza. Ma pazza cattiva. 
Mio suocero è adorabile


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> View attachment 9887
> 
> Io comunque son stata fortunata, ed entrambi abbiamo gestito bene i rapporti con i nostri genitori *rispetto alla (ormai ex) coppia*.
> 
> ...


Vedi che sono rimasto indietro? Ti sei separata?


----------



## Lostris (13 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Vedi che sono rimasto indietro? Ti sei separata?


Oui

Sono libera. Decisione presa da più di due anni e mezzo. 

Poi c’è stata una piccola pandemia di mezzo che ha rallentato un po’ il tutto in termini pratici.
Diciamo che ci troviamo coinquilini ancora per poco…


----------



## Etta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Io non avevo un bel rapporto con gli ex suoceri. 
Ora ci si sopporta, per il quieto vivere, ma giusto per la bambina.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Oui
> 
> Sono libera. Decisione presa da più di due anni e mezzo.
> 
> ...


Mi sono allontanato dal forum per un bel pò.
Decisione dura e difficile la vostra. 
Ma mi sembri serena e pronta ad affrontare la nuova vita.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io non avevo un bel rapporto con gli ex suoceri.
> Ora ci si sopporta, per il quieto vivere, ma giusto per la bambina.


giusto, sono i nonni e loro non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Etta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> giusto, sono i nonni e loro non c'entrano nulla.


Diciamo che non ci siamo mai stati simpatici. 
Mia suocera per lo meno è una che parla tanto, e quando ci si vede si fanno discorsi, mentre con mio suocero a parte “ciao” e “come stai?”null’altro.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Diciamo che non ci siamo mai stati simpatici.
> Mia suocera per lo meno è una che parla tanto, e quando ci si vede si fanno discorsi, mentre con mio suocero a parte “ciao” e “come stai?”null’altro.


 l'importante è essere civili e rispettosi a vicenda per via della bambina, per il resto non si deve più rendere conto a nessuno credo.


----------



## Etta (13 Gennaio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> l'importante è essere civili e rispettosi a vicenda per via della bambina, per il resto non si deve più rendere conto a nessuno credo.


Non rendevo conto nemmeno prima in realtà.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Non rendevo conto nemmeno prima in realtà.


va beh ovviamente ognuno a casa sua fa quel che vuole


----------



## Gattaro42 (13 Gennaio 2022)

Vivono distanti, ci vediamo solo nelle feste e nemmeno tutte. Sono comunque gente tranquilla, non invadente


----------



## Ulisse (13 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Un pensierino ce l’ho fatto, ma non con questa suocera.
> Anche perché ha esattamente 50 anni più di me.


ne ero sicuro 

una sola suocera ed è inguardabile.
Però è cambiata poco perchè lo era anche decenni fa.
Se vogliamo un vantaggio visto che era molto difficile peggiorare.
E' praticamente sempre il 6 gennaio con lei.

Caratterialmente invece è tranquilla.
Mi conosce ormai benissimo e negli anni ha imparato che il confine dei cazzi miei è come quello della Corea del Nord.
Se lo attraversi ti sparano ad altezza uomo.

In gioventù, mi rodeva perchè gli amici avevano come suocere delle milf niente male.


----------



## Tachipirina (13 Gennaio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ne ero sicuro
> 
> una sola suocera ed è inguardabile.
> Però è cambiata poco perchè lo era anche decenni fa.
> ...


----------



## Koala (13 Gennaio 2022)

Mia suocera non l’augurerei nemmeno alla mia peggior nemica, quindi nemmeno a lei


----------



## Orbis Tertius (14 Gennaio 2022)

Il rapporto suocera-nuora non è mai stato adeguatamente studiato. 
L'astio che si crea tra le due deve avere origine profonda, probabilmente biologica.
Tra genero e suocera, invece, in genere va tutto benissimo.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Averceli ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il rapporto suocera-nuora non è mai stato adeguatamente studiato.
> L'astio che si crea tra le due deve avere origine profonda, probabilmente biologica.
> Tra genero e suocera, invece, in genere va tutto benissimo.


Purtroppo ci sono contrasti tra genitori e figli che alimentano le psicoterapie.
Dell'esterno si vedono benissimo rivalità tra padri-figli e madri-figlie.
Similmente si creano con i generi e le nuore anche per proiezioni dei contrasti nella famiglia di origine.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Averceli ancora.


Così ti davano loro i soldi per separarti


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il rapporto suocera-nuora non è mai stato adeguatamente studiato.
> L'astio che si crea tra le due deve avere origine profonda, probabilmente biologica.
> *Tra genero e suocera, invece, in genere va tutto benissimo.*


Non sempre. Dipende tutto dalle persone.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Il rapporto suocera-nuora non è mai stato adeguatamente studiato.
> L'astio che si crea tra le due deve avere origine profonda, probabilmente biologica.
> Tra genero e suocera, invece, in genere va tutto benissimo.


Ma non è vero, i miei genitori hanno adottato l'ex moglie farebbero volentieri a cambio.


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non è vero, i miei genitori hanno adottato l'ex moglie farebbero volentieri a cambio.


Credo che lo facciano più per rimanere a stretto contatto con la nipotina...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Credo che lo facciano più per rimanere a stretto contatto con la nipotina...


La nipote non gliela leva nessuno.
Lo fanno proprio perché la mia ex moglie è molto più consona al loro modo di ragionare.
È lei che li cerca.


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La nipote non gliela leva nessuno.
> Lo fanno proprio perché la mia ex moglie è molto più consona al loro modo di ragionare.
> *È lei che li cerca.*


Ancora oggi?
E perché?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ancora oggi?
> E perché?


Perché si vogliono bene. Semplicemente.
Mia moglie, come me, non va d'accordo con i suoi genitori ed è stata praticamente adottata dai suoceri.
I miei saranno due teste di cazzo, ma sono persone vere. Non è che modificano i sentimenti per questioni di partigianeria.
Tanto più che la mia ex moglie l'ho lasciata io. Cosa su cui loro non è che fossero d'accordo e non hanno mancato di dirmelo.
Tra me e i miei ex suoceri c'é un ottimo rapporto. Non li cerco, ma questo perché di base sono io che non cerco mai nessuno.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché si vogliono bene. Semplicemente.
> Mia moglie, come me, non va d'accordo con i suoi genitori ed è stata praticamente adottata dai suoceri.
> I miei saranno due teste di cazzo, ma sono persone vere. Non è che modificano i sentimenti per questione di partigianeria.
> Tra me e i miei ex suoceri c'é un ottimo rapporto. Non li cerco, ma questo perché di *base sono io che non cerco mai nessuno.*


Questa cosa pure io. Infatti molti parenti ogni tanto mi chiedono perché non chiamo mai. Ma io non chiamo mai nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché si vogliono bene. Semplicemente.
> Mia moglie, come me, non va d'accordo con i suoi genitori ed è stata praticamente adottata dai suoceri.
> I miei saranno due teste di cazzo, ma sono persone vere. Non è che modificano i sentimenti per questioni di partigianeria.
> Tanto più che la mia ex moglie l'ho lasciata io. Cosa su cui loro non è che fossero d'accordo e non hanno mancato di dirmelo.
> Tra me e i miei ex suoceri c'é un ottimo rapporto. Non li cerco, ma questo perché di base sono io che non cerco mai nessuno.


Capito.
I miei suoceri (ex pure loro), in generale, è meglio perderli che trovarli. Ciò non toglie che c'è stato un rapporto, c'è mio figlio che li vede. Diciamo che è stato più facile mantenere un rapporto "civile" con loro che non con l'ex, post separazione. Di qui a cercarli ne corre comunque parecchio. Ma non lo facevo nemmeno prima, a onor del vero.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capito.
> I miei suoceri (ex pure loro), in generale, è meglio perderli che trovarli. Ciò non toglie che c'è stato un rapporto, c'è mio figlio che li vede. Diciamo che è stato più facile mantenere un rapporto "civile" con loro che non con l'ex, post separazione. Di qui a cercarli ne corre comunque parecchio. Ma non lo facevo nemmeno prima, a onor del vero.


Io non sono mai piaciuta alle “suocere”.  
Ma credo più per il fatto che dessero sempre ragione al figlio.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché si vogliono bene. Semplicemente.
> Mia moglie, come me, non va d'accordo con i suoi genitori ed è stata praticamente adottata dai suoceri.
> I miei saranno due teste di cazzo, ma sono persone vere. Non è che modificano i sentimenti per questioni di partigianeria.
> Tanto più che la mia ex moglie l'ho lasciata io. Cosa su cui loro non è che fossero d'accordo e non hanno mancato di dirmelo.
> Tra me e i miei ex suoceri c'é un ottimo rapporto. Non li cerco, ma questo perché di base sono io che non cerco mai nessuno.


il figlio porta la fidanzata a casa, la madre come la vede inizia a dire
"ma cosa fai? ma con chi ti confondi? scappa finchè sei in tempo sei giovane"
al che il figlio la guarda sconvolto
"mamma ma cosa dici?"
"fatti i cazzi tuoi tu che sto parlando con lei"


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il figlio porta la fidanzata a casa, la madre come la vede inizia a dire
> "ma cosa fai? ma con chi ti confondi? scappa finchè sei in tempo sei giovane"
> al che il figlio la guarda sconvolto
> "mamma ma cosa dici?"
> "fatti i cazzi tuoi tu che sto parlando con lei"


Peggio. Identità di vedute su un sacco di cose. Medici entrambi. Ossessionati dalla professione entrambi.
Mia sorella prima del mio matrimonio mi prende da parte e mi fa:
_Arci, tu ti rendi conto che sposando xxx stai sposando tuo padre, vero?  _


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Peggio. Identità di vedute su un sacco di cose. Medici entrambi. Ossessionati dalla professione entrambi.
> Mia sorella prima del mio matrimonio mi prende da parte e mi fa:
> _Arci, tu ti rendi conto che sposando xxx stai sposando tuo padre, vero? _


tua sorella ci aveva visto giusto mi sa


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tua sorella ci aveva visto giusto mi sa


Ma si, mia sorella ha la vista lunga. vede le cose prima che accadano: considera che il fatto che ci veda lungo e che poi non alzi il culo per tempo per prevenire i problemi è uno dei nostri principali motivi di litigio da sempre.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ma era così tremenda la tua ex moglie?


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma si, mia sorella ha la vista lunga. vede le cose prima che accadano: considera che il fatto che ci veda lungo e che poi non alzi il culo per tempo per prevenire i problemi è uno dei nostri principali motivi di litigio da sempre.


eh ma tu sei comodo però... affina il sesto senso no?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma era così tremenda la tua ex moglie?


No. Bella donna, intelligente, divertente e simpatica. Pure a letto ci si divertiva parecchio. 
Solo che era evidentissimo che tra me e il suo lavoro sarei sempre arrivato secondo. Tutto qua.
Pur senza dare colpe a nessuno, alla tenera età di 45 anni ho realizzato che se devo mettere in piedi un rapporto stabile con una persona voglio qualcuno che sia centrato su di me. In caso contrario ho una vita già sufficientemente strapiena di gente, situazioni e responsabilità. Ho energia per 10 persone, ho soldi più che a sufficienza sia per me che per chi mi sta accanto: o trovo una donna che sia in grado di fare di quattro mura una casa, e che prenda seriamente lo stare accanto ad una persona complicata come il sottoscritto, o io non ho la minima intenzione di impegnarmi a fronte di gente che crede di avere il valore che si da. Anche perché ho ben chiaro il valore della vita che posso offrire una persona, e onestamente la concorrenza sta messa ben peggio di me.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Bella donna, intelligente, divertente e simpatica. Pure a letto ci si divertiva parecchio.
> Solo che era evidentissimo che tra me e il suo lavoro sarei sempre arrivato secondo. Tutto qua.
> Pur senza dare colpe a nessuno, alla tenera età di 45 anni ho realizzato che se devo mettere in piedi un rapporto stabile con una persona voglio qualcuno che sia centrato su di me. In caso contrario ho una vita già sufficientemente strapiena di gente, situazioni e responsabilità. Ho energia per 10 persone, ho soldi più che a sufficienza sia per me che per chi mi sta accanto: o trovo una donna che sia in grado di fare di quattro mura una casa, e che prenda seriamente lo stare accanto ad una persona complicata come il sottoscritto, o io *non ho la minima intenzione di impegnarmi a fronte di gente che crede di avere il valore che si da*. Anche perché *ho ben chiaro il valore della vita che posso offrire una persona*, e onestamente la concorrenza sta messa ben peggio di me.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> eh ma tu sei comodo però... affina il sesto senso no?


A me l'ex moglie piaceva molto. L'ho amata e le voglio ancora un gran bene. Però poi come tutti i maschi degli ultimi 2500 anni ho pensato, sbagliando, che avere una figlia le facesse riconsiderare le sue priorità. Prima ha fatto la mamma totale per, boh, un anno? Poi ha sbroccato e si è ributtata sul lavoro 35 ore al giorno, per tornare dalla figlia coi sensi di colpa peggio di prima. Infatti quando ha voluto fare il secondo le ho detto di no.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


>


che c'è che non ti suona?


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me l'ex moglie piaceva molto. L'ho amata e le voglio ancora un gran bene. Però poi come tutti i maschi degli ultimi 2500 anni ho pensato, sbagliando, che avere una figlia le facesse riconsiderare le sue priorità. Prima ha fatto la mamma totale per, boh, un anno? Poi ha sbroccato e si è ributtata sul lavoro 35 ore al giorno, per tornare dalla figlia coi sensi di colpa peggio di prima. Infatti quando ha voluto fare il secondo le ho detto di no.


è difficile conciliare famiglia e lavoro per una donna
i sensi di colpa verso i figli, i sensi di colpa verso sé stesse
i sensi di colpa verso il coniuge
mia figlia è la mia priorità però so che lei crescerà e non posso mettere in stand by la mia vita
le due cose devono andare di pari passo
anche se sotto sotto ti dispiace quando la lasci dai nonni
o la sballottoli tipo pacco postale


Arcistufo ha detto:


> che c'è che non ti suona?


pensavo che anche tu credi di avere il valore che ti dai
tutto qui


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è difficile conciliare famiglia e lavoro per una donna
> i sensi di colpa verso i figli, i sensi di colpa verso sé stesse
> i sensi di colpa verso il coniuge
> mia figlia è la mia priorità però so che lei crescerà e non posso mettere in stand by la mia vita
> ...


Ai sensi di colpa ci pensi prima di fare i figli.
Anche perché non li abbiamo fatti a 20 anni. Nostra figlia è nata avendo una quantità di aiuti materiali che difficilmente puoi trovare in giro. Dalla signora che abitava con noi a tutto servizio, a 4 su 4 nonni vivi che non ce l'abbiamo tutti. Che oltretutto essendo lei la prima nipote per tutti quanti praticamente esisteva solo lei. Solo che siccome né io né la madre campiamo di affitti i soldi escono fuori necessariamente dal tempo che spendiamo lavorando.
Mia moglie poteva scegliere se mettere in stand-by senza perderci nulla la sua carriera di luminare della medicina prendendo un lavoro tranquillissimo comunque da €4500 al mese di stipendio base come direttore sanitario di una casa di cura a 300 metri da casa nostra, oppure un lavoro pagato leggermente di meno, dall'altra parte del mondo, dove l'avrebbero schiantata 14 ore al giorno perché le prospettive di carriera erano ben più alte. 4 anni di merda, e adesso gestisce praticamente un Assessorato alla sanità.
A me il valore lo danno tutti.
Sto periodo, da quando si è saputo che sono separato, mi stanno prendendo d'assalto le più disparate psicofregne interessatissime a farsi dare una mano a sistemare le loro vite.
E chi vorrebbe il bancomat.
E chi vorrebbe il riferimento culturale.
E chi vorrebbe il padre surrogato per i figli dell'ex marito.
E chi vorrebbe il calcinculo per la carriera a suon di pompini.
E poi che vorrebbero in cambio del loro nulla che loro percepiscono come chissà cosa? Me? In esclusiva magari?
Ma andassero tutte a fanculo.
Che la fuori è pieno di persone sole a cui tenere la manina a costo zero.
Starmi appresso è un lavoro.
Full-time con reperibilità


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ai sensi di colpa ci pensi prima di fare i figli.
> Anche perché non li abbiamo fatti a 20 anni. Nostra figlia è nata avendo una quantità di aiuti materiali che difficilmente puoi trovare in giro. Dalla signora che abitava con noi a tutto servizio, a 4 su 4 nonni vivi che non ce l'abbiamo tutti. Che oltretutto essendo lei la prima nipote per tutti quanti praticamente esisteva solo lei. Solo che siccome né io né la madre campiamo di affitti i soldi escono fuori necessariamente dal tempo che spendiamo lavorando.
> Mia moglie poteva scegliere se mettere in stand-by senza perderci nulla la sua carriera di luminare della medicina prendendo un lavoro tranquillissimo comunque da €4500 al mese di stipendio base come direttore sanitario di una casa di cura a 300 metri da casa nostra, oppure un lavoro pagato leggermente di meno, dall'altra parte del mondo, dove l'avrebbero schiantata 14 ore al giorno perché le prospettive di carriera erano ben più alte. 4 anni di merda, e adesso gestisce praticamente un Assessorato alla sanità.
> A me il valore lo danno tutti.
> ...


e come te la prendi...
i figli lo sai che quando li fai ti cambiano la vita e pensi che quelle degli altri siano solo seghe mentali
poi però quando devi lasciarli di qua e di la ti scoccia
mia figlia sta sempre coi miei, per motivi di forza maggiore al momento è dai suoceri coi quali sta poco
a me dispiace sballottare la bambina, i nonni sono felicissimi, la bambina è santa che sta con tutti
a me dispiace lo stesso
il lavoro ti deve anche realizzare,  poi magari fai delle scelte e ti penti
ho un'amica nell'esercito che adesso a distanza di 15 anni e con una fila di cazzi in culo
ti dice che pensa di aver sbagliato lavoro
ma adesso a 40 anni che fa? resta lì, non sa fare altro
il valore... anche io penso che se mi rimettessi sul mercato avrei acquirenti
(in realtà qualcuno c'è anche adesso ma quello è un altro discorso)
però se ti cercano quasi esclusivamente per usarti
non mi pare il massimo


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e come te la prendi...
> i figli lo sai che quando li fai ti cambiano la vita e pensi che quelle degli altri siano solo seghe mentali
> poi però quando devi lasciarli di qua e di la ti scoccia
> mia figlia sta sempre coi miei, per motivi di forza maggiore al momento è dai suoceri coi quali sta poco
> ...


Ma infatti quelle che vogliono usarti e basta non sono neanche in oggetto dell'indagine.
Parlo di quelle che ti danno poco, credendo che il loro poco sia molto. Pure in buona fede, eh...


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Bella donna, intelligente, divertente e simpatica. Pure a letto ci si divertiva parecchio.
> Solo che era evidentissimo che tra me e il suo lavoro sarei sempre arrivato secondo. Tutto qua.
> Pur senza dare colpe a nessuno, alla tenera età di 45 anni ho realizzato che se devo mettere in piedi un rapporto stabile con una persona voglio qualcuno che sia centrato su di me. In caso contrario ho una vita già sufficientemente strapiena di gente, situazioni e responsabilità. Ho energia per 10 persone, ho soldi più che a sufficienza sia per me che per chi mi sta accanto: o trovo una donna che sia in grado di fare di quattro mura una casa, e che prenda seriamente lo stare accanto ad una persona complicata come il sottoscritto, o io non ho la minima intenzione di impegnarmi a fronte di gente che crede di avere il valore che si da. Anche perché ho ben chiaro il valore della vita che posso offrire una persona, e onestamente la concorrenza sta messa ben peggio di me.


Io del mio ex non ho per nulla stima. Troppo egoista e litigioso. Ne aveva sempre una. Sarà il segno zodiacale. 
Anche lui pensava sempre al lavoro. Parlava solo di quello e sminuiva sempre chi non lavorava o lavorava poco. Parlava male di tutti quando era lui il primo ad doversi guardare.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma infatti quelle che vogliono usarti e basta non sono neanche in oggetto dell'indagine.
> Parlo di quelle che ti danno poco, credendo che il loro poco sia molto. Pure in buona fede, eh...


Magari il loro poco è tutto quello che hanno


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Io del mio ex non ho per nulla stima. Troppo egoista e litigioso. Ne aveva sempre una. Sarà il segno zodiacale.
> Anche lui pensava sempre al lavoro. Parlava solo di quello e sminuiva sempre chi non lavorava o lavorava poco. Parlava male di tutti quando era lui il primo ad doversi guardare.


Vabbè, da quello che hai scritto probabilmente si stava lamentando di te.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Magari il loro poco è tutto quello che hanno


È questa la questione spinosa. Dover dire educatamente a qualcuno che se ti sta dando poco, quel poco non diventa tanto perché loro costa tanto.
Sono battaglie complesse, è per questo che hanno interesse.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè, da quello che hai scritto probabilmente si stava lamentando di te.


Ma secondo, quando si è in rotta, entrambi ci si lamenta alle spalle dell’altro. Difficile che due ex coniugi parlino benissimo l’uno dell’altra. Anche perché altrimenti non si separerebbero.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma secondo, quando si è in rotta, entrambi ci si lamenta alle spalle dell’altro. Difficile che due ex coniugi parlino benissimo l’uno dell’altra. Anche perché altrimenti non si separerebbero.


Mica sempre. Io mi sono separato da mia moglie semplicemente perché non l'amavo più. Non è che se finiscono i sentimenti hai granché da recriminare. Ho sempre trovato estremamente stupidi quelli che dopo una separazione l'altro diventa improvvisamente una merda sotto ogni punto di vista. Si fa un'analisi, si decide cosa si vuole e se l'altro può soddisfare quello che tu ritieni fondamentale. Ma non è che se quell'altro non ci arriva automaticamente diventa il male


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma secondo, quando si è in rotta, entrambi ci si lamenta alle spalle dell’altro. Difficile che due ex coniugi parlino benissimo l’uno dell’altra. Anche perché altrimenti non si separerebbero.


Quanto siete stati insieme?


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica sempre. Io mi sono separato da mia moglie semplicemente perché non l'amavo più. Non è che se finiscono i sentimenti hai granché da recriminare. Ho sempre trovato estremamente stupidi quelli che dopo una separazione l'altro diventa improvvisamente una merda sotto ogni punto di vista. Si fa un'analisi, si decide cosa si vuole e se l'altro può soddisfare quello che tu ritieni fondamentale. Ma non è che se quell'altro non ci arriva automaticamente diventa il male


Sì ma dubito anche che sia stato tutto rose e fiori.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Quanto siete stati insieme?


Circa 5 anni.


----------



## danny (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Circa 5 anni.


Neanche poco.


----------



## Lostris (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Neanche poco.


Scherzi?

Dopo 5 anni non dico che sei ancora in luna di miele ma quasi


----------



## Andromeda4 (14 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Neanche poco.


Mah. Hanno provato ad avere una figlia per un anno, a meno che non fossero in crisi da prima della gravidanza e volessero riparare con un figlio (un classico) mi sembra strano il tutto.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scherzi?
> 
> Dopo 5 anni non dico che sei ancora in luna di miele ma quasi


Beh dipende.


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Mah. Hanno provato ad avere una figlia per un anno, a meno che non fossero in crisi da prima della gravidanza e volessero riparare con un figlio (un classico) mi sembra strano il tutto.


Ma no semplicemente ci eravamo poi accorti che non andava più.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Sì ma dubito anche che sia stato tutto rose e fiori.


Etta, chiariamoci.
Non ho la minima intenzione di starti a spiegare i perché e i percome del mio progetto di famiglia.
Anche perché in base alla tua esperienza di vita, sarebbe come se un leone si mettesse a spiegare che vuol dire essere un leone a un gatto castrato obeso.
Io e la mia ex moglie abbiamo sempre avuto vite da 15/16 ore al giorno di lavoro.
Ogni tanto si staccava, ma proprio perché si viveva in trincea, la nostra relazione era il porto sicuro, al riparo delle responsabilità di una vita in cui devi pararti il culo ogni volta che fai un passo.
Era quel porto sicuro dove ritrovarci nudi, senza responsabilità, senza pesantezze e soprattutto senza sovrastrutture. L'unico posto in cui poter dire e fare quello che volevamo dato che il resto della nostra vita era definito dai cazzi degli altri.
Arriva la figlia, destabilizza, e serve cercare un nuovo equilibrio. Io mi organizzo, faccio incastrare tutto, non lascio indietro niente.
Lei non regge. 
Prima si mette a fare la casalinga totale che fa il pane in casa, poi sbrocca e si butta sul lato opposto.
L'isola felice in cui stare nudi non c'è più.
Le dico che va ricostruita.
Niente.
Me la ricostruisco in parte altrove, aspettando che su stabilizzi lei.
Mi ritrovo a gestire tutto da solo peggio di prima
Le dico ciao.
Lei piange, tiene botta, sceglie.
Adesso andiamo a gonfie vele.
Lei ha un paio di scopamici a giro, io ho le mie storielle.


----------



## Koala (14 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque per correttezza, manco mia mamma vorrei come suocera! Invadente e petulante


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2022)

io i primi tempi del matrimonio misi , arrabbiandomi , subito i puntini sulla i , oltre che vedevano mio figlio tuti i giorni si presentavano anche la domenica .
Fatta la sfuriata non vennero più , ma ci siamo sempre rispettati e amati


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È questa la questione spinosa. Dover dire educatamente a qualcuno che se ti sta dando poco, quel poco non diventa tanto perché loro costa tanto.
> Sono battaglie complesse, è per questo che hanno interesse.


Mah
Io però riconoscerei l’impegno
Nel senso che se una fa quello che può per te
Ne devi rendere atto 
Poi magari non ti interessa lo stesso 
Ma quello lo devi riconoscere


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Comunque per correttezza, manco mia mamma vorrei come suocera! Invadente e petulante


Idem.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mah
> Io però riconoscerei l’impegno
> Nel senso che se una fa quello che può per te
> Ne devi rendere atto
> ...


Infatti scelgo che non mi interessa.
Sono loro che si offendono moltissimo


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Etta, chiariamoci.
> Non ho la minima intenzione di starti a spiegare i perché e i percome del mio progetto di famiglia.
> Anche perché in base alla tua esperienza di vita, sarebbe come se un leone si mettesse a spiegare che vuol dire essere un leone a un gatto castrato obeso.
> Io e la mia ex moglie abbiamo sempre avuto vite da 15/16 ore al giorno di lavoro.
> ...


No ma io parlavo in generale non mi riferivo alla tua storia.
Ma non ho capito: siete separati in casa?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> No ma io parlavo in generale non mi riferivo alla tua storia.
> Ma non ho capito: siete separati in casa?


No. Ognuno a casa sua. 
Siamo stati separati in casa il tempo necessario perché acquistassi un appartamentino e facessi due lavori.
Ma giusto rifare il bagno e il controsoffitto. Tre mesi.
Ma a casa di mia figlia ci passo quando serve. Anche perché non ha senso farle fare il pacco postale.


----------



## MariLea (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Bella donna, intelligente, divertente e simpatica. Pure a letto ci si divertiva parecchio.
> Solo che era evidentissimo che tra me e il suo lavoro sarei sempre arrivato secondo. Tutto qua.
> Pur senza dare colpe a nessuno, alla tenera età di 45 anni ho realizzato che se devo mettere in piedi un rapporto stabile con una persona voglio qualcuno che sia centrato su di me. In caso contrario ho una vita già sufficientemente strapiena di gente, situazioni e responsabilità. Ho energia per 10 persone, ho soldi più che a sufficienza sia per me che per chi mi sta accanto: o trovo una donna che sia in grado di fare di quattro mura una casa, e che prenda seriamente lo stare accanto ad una persona complicata come il sottoscritto, o io non ho la minima intenzione di impegnarmi a fronte di gente che crede di avere il valore che si da. Anche perché ho ben chiaro il valore della vita che posso offrire una persona, e onestamente la concorrenza sta messa ben peggio di me.


Che peccato, sei troppo egocentrato... 
la donna risolta non si può accontentare di un lavoro tranquillo, vicino casa, basta che sia ben retribuito, no no...
Tu vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
Avevi vinto il Superenalotto ed ora stai al gratta e vinci...


----------



## Etta (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Ognuno a casa sua.
> Siamo stati separati in casa il tempo necessario perché acquistassi un appartamentino e facessi due lavori.
> Ma giusto rifare il bagno e il controsoffitto. Tre mesi.
> Ma a casa di mia figlia ci passo quando serve. Anche *perché non ha senso farle fare il pacco postale.*


No infatti.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti scelgo che non mi interessa.
> Sono loro che si offendono moltissimo


Eh vabbè 
Sei cattivo


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Ognuno a casa sua.
> Siamo stati separati in casa il tempo necessario perché acquistassi un appartamentino e facessi due lavori.
> Ma giusto rifare il bagno e il controsoffitto. Tre mesi.
> Ma a casa di mia figlia ci passo quando serve. Anche perché non ha senso farle fare il pacco postale.


Anche a mia cugina sarebbe piaciuto potersi separare in modo tranquilll
Invece suo marito (quasi ex)
L’ha portata in giudizio e ha messo di mezzo amici e parenti facendosi terra bruciata intorno
Di me addirittura ha detto che manipolassi la moglie e la portassi dalle maghe 
Poi è andato da coniuge a dirgli “fatti rispettare” perché non voleva che io andassi a testimoniare in tribunale 
Quando ha visto che era la strada sbagliato
Ha optato per una consensuale


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

MariLea ha detto:


> Che peccato, sei troppo egocentrato...
> la donna risolta non si può accontentare di un lavoro tranquillo, vicino casa, basta che sia ben retribuito, no no...
> Tu vuoi la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
> Avevi vinto il Superenalotto ed ora stai al gratta e vinci...


Il problema è che voi femmine prima scodellate i figli, poi alzate improvvisamente la testa libere dalla fattanza dell'ossitocina e cominciate a pretendere che chiunque diventi automaticamente un pezzetto della rete di protezione che esiste solo nella vostra testa.
Pensate che una volta prodotto un bambino il vostro sacrificio sull'altare della riproduzione comporti automaticamente il sacrificio di chiunque abbia diviso con voi qualcosa.
Se un figlio è un progetto comune, lo si gestisce in comune attraverso decisioni condivise. Io mia figlia me la sono sempre tenuta incastrando i miei impegni di partita IVA e facendo girare intorno quello che mi portava del buono nella vita tra pappe pannolini, pediatri, impegni sportivi, scuola, nonni e quant'altro. Lei invece quando stava a salvare il mondo scaccolando un bambino negro per volta, non si sa mai la si potesse disturbare per questioni che non fossero di tipo medico. Classica cosa che se fosse stata a sessi invertiti avrebbe raccolto valanghe di solidarietà femminile.
Io sono riuscito comunque a far tutto facendomi il culo quadrato e dormendo tre ore per notte.
L'ex moglie, ovviamente ne abbiamo parlato parecchio, doveva scegliere tra un incarico estremamente prestigioso dove tra l'altro l'avrebbero pagata meno, e un qualcosa dove pagavano di più e avrebbe comunque avuto tempo per integrare con l'attività di studio privato. Invece ha scelto volutamente l'ennesima strada in salita.
Io sono abituato a giudicare le persone per come mettono le loro priorità. La priorità di mia moglie era scaricare, una volta prodotto il figlio, tutte le rotture di coglioni della genitorialità per puntare in alto nella sua carriera.
Io sono riuscito comunque a fare una carriera analoga, devastandomi fisicamente.
E oggi sto non al top, ma posizionato molto bene.
E ho una figlia che con me ha un rapporto padre figlio, mentre la madre la vede come la sorella maggiore.
E non devo dire grazie a nessuno.
Certo tornando indietro, questo giro non lo farei con lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche a mia cugina sarebbe piaciuto potersi separare in modo tranquilll
> Invece suo marito (quasi ex)
> L’ha portata in giudizio e ha messo di mezzo amici e parenti facendosi terra bruciata intorno
> Di me addirittura ha detto che manipolassi la moglie e *la portassi dalle maghe*
> ...


  
Colpa tua che sei fissata con gli oroscopi.


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Colpa tua che sei fissata con gli oroscopi.


Ti ci ridi
Ma quello l’ha detto a tutti che io faccio il malocchio


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ti ci ridi
> Ma quello l’ha detto a tutti che io faccio il malocchio


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


>


Che se vogliamo andare a guardare
Dalle cartomanti ci va la sorella di questo idiotw
Perché non trova il fidanzato
Che forse se fosse meno zoccola non avrebbe trattato di merda il suo ex
E dalle maghe ci va la mamma di questo idiota
Che sputtana soldi per fare riti di purificazione del fuoco


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che se vogliamo andare a guardare
> Dalle cartomanti ci va la sorella di questo idiotw
> Perché non trova il fidanzato
> Che forse se fosse meno zoccola non avrebbe trattato di merda il suo ex
> ...


 
Ma chi cazzo frequenti?


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma chi cazzo frequenti?


Io frequento mia cugina
Era lei che aveva sposato l’idiota 
A sua discolpa posso dire che fino a qualche anno fa
Non aveva dato segni di squilibrio


----------



## oriente70 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Suoceri leghisti sfegatati, , je andata male . Mio suocero non c'è piu. 
Importante è che con i nipoti  è stata un'altra storia .


----------



## Koala (14 Gennaio 2022)

Io sono d’accordo con Arci… in alcuni casi le donne hanno una strana concezione della parità dei sessi… io ho messo al mondo mia figlia, ho messo da parte i miei sogni e progetti perché l’ho avuta in un momento che non era per niente prevista… l’ho tirata su con tanti sacrifici e poi dopo che è diventata un minimo “indipendente”, per quanto possa essere indipendente un’adolescente, ho ripreso gli studi e quant’altro… non ho fatto tutto da sola, mio marito è cresciuto diversamente da me quindi ha una concezione sua di famiglia, lui è l’uomo porta i soldi a casa e stop. Io sono donna, lavoro, mi occupo della casa, di mia figlia e dei suoi impegni, lavoro e studio… non mi sento inferiore a mio marito ma 10 anni avanti…


----------



## Koala (14 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che se vogliamo andare a guardare
> Dalle cartomanti ci va la sorella di questo idiotw
> Perché non trova il fidanzato
> Che forse se fosse meno zoccola non avrebbe trattato di merda il suo ex
> ...


Madonna la cartomanti ti succhiano solo soldi, che nervoso… una mia familiare si è fatta prosciugare da una del genere per capire chi era la donna con cui il marito la tradisse… per quanto ci ha speso, per 4 notizie FALSE, avrebbe pagato il miglior investigatore della zona


----------



## omicron (14 Gennaio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Madonna la cartomanti ti succhiano solo soldi, che nervoso… una mia familiare si è fatta prosciugare da una del genere per capire chi era la donna con cui il marito la tradisse… per quanto ci ha speso, per 4 notizie FALSE, avrebbe pagato il miglior investigatore della zona


Ma poi io non ci ho mai creduto 
Questo va a dire che io ci porto anche gli altri


----------



## Venice30 (15 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Che se vogliamo andare a guardare
> Dalle cartomanti ci va la sorella di questo idiotw
> Perché non trova il fidanzato
> Che forse se fosse meno zoccola non avrebbe trattato di merda il suo ex
> ...


Una mia amica andò dall'esorcista direttamente. 
Credeva di avere una fattura


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Gennaio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Una mia amica andò dall'esorcista direttamente.
> Credeva di avere una fattura


Ma elettronica intendi? Era già sul portale di interscambio?


----------



## omicron (15 Gennaio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Una mia amica andò dall'esorcista direttamente.
> Credeva di avere una fattura


Certo che andare dell’esorcista per una fattura
Poche idee e ben confuse


----------



## Venice30 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma elettronica intendi? Era già sul portale di interscambio?


Era gia sotto il portone dell'ex per accusarlo di essere la causa!


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Gennaio 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Era gia sotto il portone dell'ex per accusarlo di essere la causa!


Col fiscalista a fianco? Beh dai almeno ha emesso …fattura….


----------



## Venice30 (16 Gennaio 2022)

Hahahahahhahah 
Più che fiscalista ci mancava per poco che arrivasse la polizia. 
Si stava per beccare una denuncia


----------



## Martoriato (17 Gennaio 2022)

La mia ex suocera e' forse la persona piu' normale nella famiglia di caproni ignoranti che sono il mio ex suocero e quella 'poora bestia della mia ex moglie. E' sempre stata una persona dolce e buona e si e' capito benissimo che ne aveva le palle piene del marito da diverso tempo,ma poverina per dovere di famiglia e' rimasta sposata. Da giovane era una bellissima donna, si dice una delle donne piu' belle della citta'. Ed e' vero, quando sposai sua figlia lei aveva circa 51 anni ed era ancora una bella donna. L'ultima volta che l'ho vista e' stato due anni fa in un centro commerciale, ero con mio figlio che allora aveva 4 anni, ricordo che lei lo guardo' e sorrise,un sorriso tenerissimo ma allo stesso tempo amaro. Quando scaricai sua figlia per un altra donna non mi disse niente, disse solo " pazienza, sono cose che capitano, che vuoi farci ". Una bella persona, peccato si sia sprecata a stare con un troglodita..


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> lei lo guardo' e sorrise,un sorriso tenerissimo ma allo stesso tempo amaro. Quando scaricai sua figlia per un altra donna non mi disse niente, disse solo " pazienza, sono cose che capitano, che vuoi farci ". Una bella persona, peccato si sia sprecata a stare con un troglodita..


tutte cazzate, in realtà passa le serate a benedire la figlia perchè si è salvata


----------



## Martoriato (19 Gennaio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tutte cazzate, in realtà passa le serate a benedire la figlia perchè si è salvata


Dai che sono arrivate nuove raccomandate !! Sono felicissimo . Si vis pacem para bellum. Ho trovato un modo per convogliare la mia aggressivita' e sono veramente positivo ! Pace e amore a voi tutti, vi aggiorno.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Gennaio 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Dai che sono arrivate nuove raccomandate !! Sono felicissimo . Si vis pacem para bellum. Ho trovato un modo per convogliare la mia aggressivita' e sono veramente positivo ! Pace e amore a voi tutti, vi aggiorno.


Sto periodo essere positivi e la prima cosa che viene richiesta


----------



## omicron (15 Marzo 2022)

Grande suocera  a pranzo c’era lo zio di mio cognato ovviamente lei aveva preparato cibo per il doppio delle persone, ero passata con la bambina dopo la ginnastica e lei “aspetta aspetta che ti porti a casa un po’ della carne di oggi”  ci abbiamo cenato in due dopo una giornata di corsa ci voleva proprio


----------

